
ICE agents make arrests on first day of California coronavirus lockdown - olliej
https://www.latimes.com/gallery/with-masks-at-the-ready-ice-agents-make-arrests-on-first-day-of-california-coronavirus-lockdown
======
rlt
> please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
> editorialize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Is there any evidence ICE is "using state of emergency to arrest people
obeying the shelter in place order", or are they just continuing to do what
they were doing before the shelter in place order?

~~~
taspeotis
Sixth slide: "We just have to continue to go with the same game plan that
we’ve been doing"

------
grecy
How long until those ICE agents themselves contract COVID-19?

I don't see gloves, or masks or any protection at all.

------
he0001
Is it smart to pick a lot of random people off the street and put them in
crowded spaces? That’s surely a perfect breeding ground for covid -19.

~~~
Cyberdog
Unfortunately, the physical and mental health of people in detention is not
well-regarded.

~~~
mmastrac
Unsure why this was downvoted as the inspector general's findings in 2018
concurred:

"The Department of Homeland Security inspector general found expired food and
dilapidated bathrooms during unannounced visits to four immigrant detention
facilities in 2018, according to a report released Thursday."

[https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/06/politics/ice-detention-
center...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/06/politics/ice-detention-center-ig-
report/index.html)

------
mrob
Assuming this is true, it's a terrible idea. Regardless of what you think of
the politics of deportation, doing it in such a way as to encourage the spread
of disease is wrong. Coronavirus doesn't care about citizenship. It reminds me
of the CIA's fake vaccination program:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/mar/02/aid-groups-
cia...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/mar/02/aid-groups-cia-osama-
bin-laden-polio-crisis)

------
ck2
Jails are going to become death camps. This is beyond stupid, forget inhumane
because they really don't care.

Joe Biden is no prize but at least he can be shamed into behaving better.
Hopefully we'll get vote by mail and end this.

~~~
ibejoeb
It's well documented that Joe Biden's administration deported far more than
the current.

[https://www.axios.com/immigration-ice-deportation-trump-
obam...](https://www.axios.com/immigration-ice-deportation-trump-
obama-a72a0a44-540d-46bc-a671-cd65cf72f4b1.html)

[https://thehill.com/latino/470900-deportations-lower-
under-t...](https://thehill.com/latino/470900-deportations-lower-under-trump-
than-obama-report)

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-trump-has-deported-fewer-
im...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-trump-has-deported-fewer-immigrants-
than-obama-11564824601)

[https://www.cato.org/blog/deportation-rates-historical-
persp...](https://www.cato.org/blog/deportation-rates-historical-perspective)

~~~
ck2
So do you think the current administration statistics are actually true or do
you think it's like the USA has very few Covid-19 cases right now because
there are no tests/statistics?

What if the current number is actually ten times higher, how would you know?

He's reached into so many agencies and tampered with them. Why would ICE be
any different?

------
pbhjpbhj
Did I read this right?

<cut>

Edited: seems not, but juries out, looks like I might have read the intended
but un-evidenced subtext. Apologies.

~~~
bronipstid
I'm really tired of being called a fascist for wanting to live in a country
with boarders.

You certainly didn't misapprehend the narrative this article is trying to
push. I don't think immigration enforcement should stop as a result of the
pandemic, if anything we should be even more determined to discourage illegal
entry.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>You certainly didn't misapprehend the narrative this article is trying to
push. //

Were the arrests made in any way affected by the state of emergency?

One photo says "David A. Marin, a director of enforcement and removal
operations with ICE. ICE officers are being joined by U.S. Customs & Border
Protection agents in the last few weeks, as more resources are deployed in
sanctuary cities. (Al Seib / Los Angeles Times)".

Was this normal operation, or have the activities against "sanctuary cities"
been stepped up; and is that related to State of Emergency powers?

~~~
bronipstid
See the reply by masonic. The article makes no mention of this being different
other than the added protection for the officers, but like I said the tone is
clearly attempting to give that impression without actually saying it.

------
hithere12345
Anyone else find it interesting how well taken and high quality these photos
are? It seems to contradict the article's agenda. Photos from within police
vehicles, showcasing weapons, and some where the person "under arrest" has
hands behind their backs but no cuffs.

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
Agencies with bad PR hop at the opportunity for ride-longs from reputable
journalists - I assume the LAT journos buttered them up and led them to
believe they would write a flattering article, then dropped this.

...so they're probably excluded from doing ride-alongs with ICE now.

